# Bike plate lot



## mrg (Dec 5, 2022)

5 Buffalo plates 1949, 50, 53, 55, 56 in good shape with og mounting straps, one missing lock/bell. $10 shipping, PP friends & family or cash on pickup only!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2022)

$50


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 5, 2022)

60


----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2022)

Thanks but no deal


----------



## Hastings (Dec 6, 2022)

$66


----------



## mrg (Dec 6, 2022)

No deal, if some one wanted to fill out a collection with other yrs the cabe owner is selling some on ebay for $30 each


----------



## Hastings (Dec 6, 2022)

$75


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2022)

ND


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 7, 2022)

$100


----------



## mrg (Dec 7, 2022)

Gittin close but no deal


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Dec 10, 2022)

mrg said:


> 5 Buffalo plates 1949, 50, 53, 55, 56 in good shape with og mounting straps, one missing lock/bell. $10 shipping, PP friends & familyView attachment 1746080
> 
> View attachment 1746081



Do you still have them, and I didn't see a price for the license plates.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 10, 2022)

DEAL OR NO DEAL.....


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 10, 2022)

Nostalgic Reflections said:


> Do you still have them, and I didn't see a price for the license plates.



Make an offer of more than $100.


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2022)

@Nostalgic Reflections, auction style thread, bid is a $100 for plates and I gave it a No Deal


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 10, 2022)

Is there a manufacturers name on the straps? I see some letters in one of the photos but cannot make it out.....thank you!


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2022)

All straps also have Buffalo BL and a year but don’t think they they all match yr of the plate!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 11, 2022)

$110.00


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2022)

ND and as stated in ad Paypal f & f on cash on local pickup.


----------



## Nostalgic Reflections (Dec 12, 2022)

My use for them would be to put them on display in our Museum, and as you probably know, a Museum is not a money making business, therefore we can not afford them.


----------

